
Pattern Recognition and Machine Learning [pdf] - Anon84
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/uploads/prod/2006/01/Bishop-Pattern-Recognition-and-Machine-Learning-2006.pdf
======
TrackerFF
Classic must-read book IMO. I know that a ton of beginners want to jump
straight into Deep Learning when they say they want to learn ML - don't do
that.

Start with the fundamentals; this book will cover all your needs, before
delving into more specialized topics (like DL).

